# Happy Birthday Dr. Seuss!!



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

My greatest ever hero, Theodore Seuss Geisel a.k.a. Dr. Seuss, would be 105 today. This is the man who, I believe, is responsible more than any other human being for convincing little kids to read. So celebrate! Make something rhyme. Make up a word. Best yet, grab one of his books and sit down with a 5 year old for a good read. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dr Seuss!
Would you spend it with a moose?
Or perhaps a moose and goose?
Both of which are on the loose.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Would you, could you on a boat?...

...I agree Rev, I love Dr. Suess books and so did my kids. I've saved all of the books for when there are grandchildren.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

happy birthday to a great man


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

...I think we should celebrate as best we can


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Happy Birthday, Dr Seuss!
> Would you spend it with a moose?
> Or perhaps a moose and goose?
> Both of which are on the loose.


Roxy wins the Seuss birthday party door prize!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Roxy wins the Seuss birthday party door prize!


(claps hands) Yay!

Is the prize that crawling guy prop you made?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> (claps hands) Yay!
> 
> Is the prize that crawling guy prop you made?


 Um... would ya settle for some green eggs & ham?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I do not like green eggs and ham
I do not like them, Sam I...oh wait, you're not Sam!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Roxy, maybe you'd like a Ferble.

So what is a Ferble I hear you say
I could tell you but you would not believe me any way.

But if you insist, I'll do my best.
I would not say these words in jest.

A Ferble is nether large nor small
A Ferble is neither short nor tall
A Ferble can swim amongst the fish
A Ferble can fly if he so does wish. 

A Ferble is based not in legend but fact
The idea of a Ferble is totaly wacked.

Well do we have a guess from you.
I hear no answer so here's a clue.

A Ferble must live inside a home
A Ferble is always free to roam
A Ferble must live on a mountain top
A Ferbel must stay below the drop.

So what is a Ferble I hear you say
I could tell you but you would not believe me any way.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

one fish, two fish
dead fish, stewed fish


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

If your Beedlebop Warbler, is rusty or loose
Don't call a mechnic
Go see Dr. Suess.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

With a child on my lap
And two on my knee 
There were four on my shoulders
On my head there were three.
Just what are you doing, my wife said with a look
We're going to read a Dr. Suess book.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

When you're feeling sad and blue
This is what you ought to do.
Get out of bed and out the door.
Just play a game or do a chore
Just play or work like there's no tomorrow.
And you'll forget about your sorrow.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

If you can't think of a word to rhyme them make one up like glort or bime.
But how about a word like orange well that is easy as a lornge
Silver's pilver and purple durple
Now lets go home and drink some slurple.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

*Homer Simpson* Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...Sluuuuuurple *drool*


----------

